# Brunswick stew



## chilidawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey folks,

I love Brunswick stew and would love to have a few recipes from good ol' folks, not the city slickers in most cookbooks. Anyone have an awesome recipe I can try>


----------



## jason4445 (Nov 24, 2008)

Brunswick Stew

2-extra large cans of Hunts tomato sauce
1-extra large can of Hunts Diced tomatoes
2 and one half cups of the above BBQ sauce (See below)
one package each of frozen cut corn, baby lima beans and cut okra (de-slime the    okra.  Put okra in large bowl with warm water, stir and drain in colander.  Do this 6 to 10 times.)
2 big double handfuls of the chopped BBQ meat
one whole chicken boiled until done with the meat picked off and chopped
1-chopped onion

Combine  meat in a large pot with everything but the veggies.  Simmer for an hour or longer stirring a lot to break the meat up.  Add everything else, and cook for another hour.

BBQ sauce

3-cups Heinz ketchup
1/2-cup of water
#1/2 cup Cider Vinegar
1/2 cup of lemon juice
3/4 cup to a cup of Brown Sugar
½ cup of Lee and Perrins Worcestershire Sauce
3 teaspoons of dry mustard
1-finely chopped onion
1-teaspoon minced garlic
½ stick of real butter
4 or 5 lemon slices
salt and hot sauce to taste

Combine and simmer on low for 30 minutes.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 24, 2008)

Fast & easy.

1 onion chopped and sauteed in butter
1 can Castleberry's barbeque pork
1 can Castleberry's barbeque beef
1 10 oz. can chopped white chicken (drained)
2 16 oz. cans diced tomatoes
1 can white corn (shoepeg)
1 can baby lima beans
1 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. hot sauce (to taste)
1 tsp. sugar

Mix all ingredients togeather and heat well.


----------



## chilidawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the recipes folks. I'll give each of them a try.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Nov 24, 2008)

No offense here, but with lima beans and orka are ya'll making in Brunswick Stew or gumbo?

This one has floated around the forums for a while.

Basic Southern Style Brunswick Stew

3 - Whole Chickens
2 - Boston Butts, appx. 5 lbs. each
1 lb. - Ground Chuck
3 Gal. or #10 can - Diced Tomatoes
1-1/2 Gal. - Whole Kernel Corn White & Yellow mixed
1/2 Cup - Apple Cider Vinegar
2-3 - Vidalia Onions (Optional)
Worcestershire Sauce - To Taste
Cayenne Pepper - To Taste
Salt - To Taste
Black Pepper - To Taste

Place all meat whole in large stock pot and completely cover with water. Bring meat to a boil on high then turn down to a simmer for appx. 2 hours or until meat is done. Note: The lower the heat and the longer it cooks the better. Once the meat is done, strain the stock and set it aside for use later. Once the meat has cooled enough to handle, de-bone it. Run all meat corn and tomatoes through a grinder twice. Once the grinding has been completed combine the ingredients back into the pot including the apple cider vinegar. Add the reserved stock as required for the consistency wanted. Add Worcestershire sauce, salt, black pepper and cayenne pepper to taste. Mixture then should be stirred constantly on very low heat for appx. 1 hour.


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 24, 2008)

I use a variation of this recipe and it got rave reviews from some "old southern folk", at my brothers wedding, about it being traditional Brunswick Stew.  I'm not sure, but I do know it tastes great.  A few things I do different is I add a whole bottle of original kraft bbq sauce, a little liquid smoke, a tablespoon of sugar and a dash of my favorite bbq rub.  I also use crushed tomatoes instead of diced and I add a can of green peas.

1 hen (6 pounds) chicken
1 Boston Butt (6 pounds) lean pork
3 or 4 large baking potatoes
15 cups (120 ounces) canned tomatoes
1 cup (8 ounces) tomato paste
4 cups (32 ounces) cream style corn
2 cups (16 ounces) whole kernel corn
4 cups (2) large onions, diced
1 ounce Worcestershire sauce
1 Tbsp. (1/2 ounce) butter
8 Tbsp. (4 ounces) salt
4 Tbsp. (1 ounce) black pepper
4 Tbsp. (2 ounces) apple cider vinegar -- I tend to use more

Place meat in a large kettle, add a small amount of water and cook until meat comes off the bone easily. Remove meat and debone. Strain broth through a cloth and return it to the kettle. Grind or chop (I chop) meat through a 1/4-inch plate or chop into small pieces by hand. Add meat, tomatoes, corn and other ingredients. Cook on low heat for 45 minutes, stirring frequently to prevent sticking. Cool, then package in freezer containers and freeze.


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Nov 24, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Fast & easy.
> 
> 1 onion chopped and sauteed in butter
> 1 can Castleberry's barbeque pork
> ...



i went to our local piggly wiggly tried to find the castleberry meats didn't find them there any idea where i could find the can meats??


----------



## jason4445 (Nov 25, 2008)

On the food channel they were in Brunswick, Ga during a stew festival and someone asked what made Brunswick stew different from other stews, and the general answer was it had smoked pork, corn, lima beans and okra in it.  Of course it is a stew and you can put just about anything in it and call it what you wish.

When I was in the food service the company sold to most of the BBQ places in the Columbus-Phenix City area and there were a lot of them.  We sold tons and tons of Castleberry  Brunswick Stew to many of them and that was how they made their stew, one number ten can of Castleberry and two regular cans of cream corn and throw in a handful of BBQ meat. People down there loved it so much they use to come in the restaurants just for a bowl of stew and beg for the recipe.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 25, 2008)

Crock Pot Brunswick Stew

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=247898


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the one my PA-Pa used to make


Gerald Bagley's Brunswick Stew
step 1
In a pot put the following :
4 pounds ground beef
4 pounds ground pork
2 large chickens

Cook til tender then shread or put through food chopper

Step 2

24 ears of corn
4 pounds of onions
4 pounds of okra
1 large bottle of Heinz 57 sauce
1 cup of vinagar
1 bushel of tomatoes
2 1/2 pounds of lima beans shelled
2 large bottles of catsup
1/2 pint of old fashioned bbq sauce
salt and pepper to taste

cook lima beans seperately til almost done, then add the other vegetables.Cook til tender
Add the meat to the vegetables and use the broth to get the desired consistincy. simmer for one hour .
Note this is a large recipe we  use mostly for canning,
Yeilds 24 quarts.


----------



## sharon (Nov 25, 2008)

*Try adding this...*



robertyb said:


> Fast & easy.
> 
> 1 onion chopped and sauteed in butter
> 1 can Castleberry's barbeque pork
> ...



We've used this recipe for a couple of years and in fact, just made it tonight for supper (got company that had never tried Brunswick stew of any kind).  When we were getting everything together, I found that I didn't have any chicken...Over the weekend, we dressed 4 big rabbits and put them in the freezer...got one out, pressured it for about 15 minutes, threw the bones out, chopped the meat and threw it in, to replace the bird.  It was DELICIOUS!!  Better than the chicken, we thought!  I also add Mesquite seasoning to mine and that really sets it off!  It's also perfect to put in the freezer for later, IF you have any left...As for the Castleberry's, we find it at Ingles and BiLo.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 29, 2008)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Crock Pot Brunswick Stew
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=247898


I used this one the other day Click here and it turned out great!  Instead of diced 'mater though, I used a can or rotel with chilies... It added some kick to it!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 30, 2008)

Do a pm to muddyfoots.  greAT  STEW.


----------



## danmc (Dec 15, 2008)

the real question is why none of these recipes use squirrel when my "city slicker" cookbook recipe for Brunswick stew clearly calls for squirrel!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2008)

we make 20-25 gallons every year on Christmas eve.  I will have to post some pics.  Sorry but I cant post the recipe.  It's a closely guarded secret.  

What I can tell you is that we make a "smooth" stew, like real brunswick stew should be.  The biggest chunks left after stirring for 7 hours is the corn and pieces of tomato.  We do use beef, pork and chicken which is non-traditional.  We boil the chickens and beef for the broth but we cook the butts on the smoker.  Everything except the tomatoes and corn get put through a real old industrial (about 60 -70yr old) meat grinder to make it smooth. 

If you want real good brunswick stew from a restaurant, go to Piggy Park in Thomaston.  It's a drive-in and they sell dogs, burgers and such.  But they have real good stew and in my opinion, is the best i have had.  Ive tried a lot of good stews but there is something about their stew that just puts in on top.  

I know, I know, "Your" stew is the best!  haha!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't anybody put hogs head in there stew anymore?
My Mother-in-law make her's with them Yummy for real


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2008)

go to "zeb deans" near ILA and try theirs .....i dought they give you the recipe but i thinks theirs is the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 23, 2008)

John Cooper said:


> go to "zeb deans" near ILA and try theirs .....i dought they give you the recipe but i thinks theirs is the best!!!!!!!!!



Zebs has had some unbelievable offers to franchise. When Mr. Zeb was in his last days he asked his family to promise they would never turn his BBQ into a chain operation.

His stew is the best I have ever eaten.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 23, 2008)

jeremy mccollough said:


> i went to our local piggly wiggly tried to find the castleberry meats didn't find them there any idea where i could find the can meats??



Sorry, just saw this thread again. Walmart is carrying a different brand of BBQ meat now but should be the same though I have not tried it yet. I always got mine from Krogers but they discontinued it awhile back. Another store in town is now carrying Castleberrys. My next batch will have 1 lb. of ground venison added also.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2008)

Howard Roark said:


> Zebs has had some unbelievable offers to franchise. When Mr. Zeb was in his last days he asked his family to promise they would never turn his BBQ into a chain operation.
> 
> His stew is the best I have ever eaten.



yes sir it is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i grew up eatin it and still go there everytime i visit home


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 23, 2008)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Don't anybody put hogs head in there stew anymore?
> My Mother-in-law make her's with them Yummy for real



Now that's real old fashioned deep south tongue flapping Brunswick stew right there.


----------



## Resica (Mar 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> we make 20-25 gallons every year on Christmas eve.  I will have to post some pics.  Sorry but I cant post the recipe.  It's a closely guarded secret.
> 
> What I can tell you is that we make a "smooth" stew, like real brunswick stew should be.  The biggest chunks left after stirring for 7 hours is the corn and pieces of tomato.  We do use beef, pork and chicken which is non-traditional.  We boil the chickens and beef for the broth but we cook the butts on the smoker.  Everything except the tomatoes and corn get put through a real old industrial (about 60 -70yr old) meat grinder to make it smooth.
> 
> ...



Just had some stew from Piggy Park in February, it was very good!


----------



## 1kruger (Mar 25, 2010)

*brunswick stew*

belieive it or not  castleberry  brunswick stew is the best i ever had, just hop it a little with fresh BBQ and some chopped up chicken  add just a smidge of BBq suace and serve to the old southerns and they will not know it is out of a can.


----------



## mickbear (Mar 25, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> When I was in the food service the company sold to most of the BBQ places in the Columbus-Phenix City area and there were a lot of them.  We sold tons and tons of Castleberry  Brunswick Stew to many of them and that was how they made their stew, one number ten can of Castleberry and two regular cans of cream corn and throw in a handful of BBQ meat. People down there loved it so much they use to come in the restaurants just for a bowl of stew and beg for the recipe.


if you only knew how many bar b q joints do that.one of the more famous around the central part of the state does that very thing! just a few different spices and a little more or less sauce


----------



## ccookou812 (Mar 25, 2010)

jeremy mccollough said:


> i went to our local piggly wiggly tried to find the castleberry meats didn't find them there any idea where i could find the can meats??



Ingles didn't have it either but their new canned BBQ  worked just as good


----------



## wbwright (Mar 25, 2010)

W4DSB said:


> 1 large bottle of Heinz 57 sauce



This was the secret ingredient in my step dad's brunswick stew and he made some of th best i have ever had to this day....


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2010)

mickbear said:


> if you only knew how many bar b q joints do that.one of the more famous around the central part of the state does that very thing! just a few different spices and a little more or less sauce



It would not surprise me if you are talking about Fresh Air in Jackson.  It uses cream corn which ruins the texture and taste of stew, IMO.  I don't see what the fuss is about with FA anyway.


----------

